# Emergency Re-home needed in Toronto!



## Runestonez (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a young lady, a Visa student in Toronto, she bought a bunn and now has to go to another "homestay" and CANNOT bring her bunn with her! She has to re-home him by April 16th!:shock:

She has been trying to re-home him for about a month now with no luck...honestly she is making me nervous! She needs a home for him and the TO Humane Society is closed now till June! We had a wee discussion about "releasing" him earlier! 

His name is Minmin.
He is approx 6-7 months old.
He is not neutered.
Very friendly and active little man!







Is there anyone in the TO area who could foster him temorarily until a permanent home could be found?

Danielle


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Apr 15, 2010)

oh no! That is not a lot of time! Unfortunately I can't take on another pet right now, but I'll do my best to spread the word about him!


----------



## Runestonez (Apr 15, 2010)

Anything would be appreciated!
I have calls and emails out to a number of people...<fingers crossed>

Danielle


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Apr 15, 2010)

I just sent him to my rabbit friendly friends on facebook. I'll canvas work this evening when I get there. I know a couple of people who where interested in one, so hopefully we will have a bite! I wont be home till late this evening though unfortunately.


----------



## Runestonez (Apr 15, 2010)

I'll be checking in, let us know if anyone bites!


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Apr 15, 2010)

No bites so far, but I got a couple of people to send messages to their rabbit friendly friends. any luck?


----------



## pinupchick (Apr 16, 2010)

Can anyone get him to the London Humane Society? They only have 3 rabbits right now and are no-kill.


----------



## Runestonez (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey guys...

No she is unable to travel that far...
even I can't get to her and arrange travel for him right now...
I have exhausted all my resources. 

All my bunn related contacts are full up.

Danielle


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Apr 16, 2010)

What's going to happen to him then?


----------



## Runestonez (Apr 16, 2010)

I am trying to convince her to turn him over to a shelter in or around her area...
Today is her moving day...so I am hoping she will let me know what is going on and what she decides...<fingers crossed>

Danielle:twitch:


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Apr 16, 2010)

I can't take him right now, but I could help with transport if need be. Maybe we can start a travel train to that shelter in London.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 16, 2010)

I have people here willing to foster, if you know anybody getting on a plane. . . 


sas


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh no!
I got chills reading this.
A travel train would be a great idea (too bad I don't drive..yet)


----------



## Runestonez (Apr 16, 2010)

I just got an email from Sara...

She says she has a family interested in taking Minmin...they have some issues to be worked out between her and them...she doesn't say what...but she thinks they will be a good re-home for him...at least she is still taking her time and talking/interviewing...not just unloading him...

So I am hopeful that he will find a good home...
She is going to email me and let me know what happens...ray:
I am going to pass on this site and OREO's as well for the new bunn owners...
just to make sure!

Danielle


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 16, 2010)

Yay Family !


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank goodness. I would have hated to see such a cute little guy in trouble.


----------



## Runestonez (Apr 16, 2010)

So much for that...
the family decided not to wait and bought a baby bunn instead...

So she says she will continue to look...
She is supposed to keep in touch and let me know what is going on...
I hope she does...


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh no!!! I will continue to canvas then. Where is he right now?


----------



## Runestonez (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi Rabbit Hero...

I haven't heard from Sara since yesterday...
I don't know if I will from here on or not...

I am hoping once she is moved she will contact me and let me know what is going on...
Or stupidly optimistically of me---if she had to take Minmin with her...perhaps the new "homestay" will change their minds and let her keep him...

I will post and let you know what happens...She seems like she was listening...so I am hoping she makes somegood choices for her little guy! Not rushing to unload him and doing a proper interview even though she was rushing herself makes me very hopeful for a better outcome than it first appeared was going to happen!

Danielle


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Apr 18, 2010)

I sincerely hope that he finds a forever home. I'm sorry that no one on my end is interested. 

I do know of a Rabbit Rescue. If worse comes to worse, maybe we can approach them about our options. 

Keep us posted!

-Lindsay


----------



## nicolevins (Apr 19, 2010)

Danielle, please keep us updated :hug:
I'm sure he will get a loving home (and hopefully REALLY soon!).

Good luck, fingers crossed :hearts:


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 19, 2010)

Any updates? I'm on tenterhooks for the poor little guy


----------



## Snowballbun (Apr 19, 2010)

Awww that little bun is so adorable. I wish I could help him out.


----------



## Runestonez (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry guys...

So far no news on him.
I will email her again...she should have her email up and running again by now...

Rabbit Hero-I ama director with OREO...so I have been in touch with Havivas people and a few others...at this time right after Easter...and with so many hoarding issues having popped up recently...everyone is overflowing with bunns!

Thanks anyway though! 
In the meantime...if anyone does take an interest...let me know and I will try to pass their info along! Just in case!

Danielle


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 19, 2010)

Good luck! Hoping for good news


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Apr 19, 2010)

bad timing for the little guy for sure. 

Also good luck, will keep my eyes and ears open!


----------



## Rabbit Hero (May 1, 2010)

Any word?


----------



## Runestonez (May 3, 2010)

I haven't heard anything from her...not even to say she was keeping him...

Danielle


----------



## Rabbit Hero (May 3, 2010)

I hope he's okay!


----------



## nicolevins (May 4, 2010)

:grumpy:


----------



## Runestonez (May 15, 2010)

I finally heard back from Sara (Minmin's owner) today...
<sigh>

You'll note when she first contacted me she was going to stay at a another home and had to re-home Minmin asap.
She says she has found someone to take Minmin now...but he "forgot" to show up to pick him up today...and he can't come again to pick him up till June 29th and she is leaving for Hong Kong on June 28th...so she is looking for someone to foster him for a couple days till the "new owner" can pick him up.

I am writing her back now...

I want to know why they can't come to get him until a month from now...
especially ifhe wassupposed to pick him up today?

I am going to suggest the THS...they open up again on June 1st...
I would not trust this person she has found first off...and I am having reservations about her as well...not about her having arabbit...I just don't feel I am getting the whole story or the whole truth.

I feel bad for this rabbit...but I WILL NOT add another to my herd right now...no way I am full up to the bloody gills with rabbits!:grumpy

Danielle


----------

